# Pictures of my sweet Peyote!



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Just looking cute and stuff  




























Playing tug-of-war with my camera strap



















Teeny like "her" stuffed animals










Just playing around taking pictures of my pup - I love having "photo shoots" with her and capturing her personality. She's a little ball of fun!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Aly she's so pretty! Looks like such a fun little munchkin! 
I loved the pics! I'd like to see your big pup too, if ever you get a chance.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know, I can't see the pictures. They show
up as a little blue box with a question mark
on it. And when I click on them nothing 
happens. This may be because I'm using
an iPod touch. I will try to get to a computer
because I'm dieing to see them. I can see the
siggy though. Pretty as pie!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Just after I typed, they're only little boxes with red crosses, the pics popped up, just take a few seconds to load. Soooo sweet


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Aly she's so pretty! Looks like such a fun little munchkin!
> I loved the pics! I'd like to see your big pup too, if ever you get a chance.



Thank you so much! I feel like she's my child - I'm always showing her off to everyone, I even carry a "brag book" in my purse with pictures of both pups - LOL! I'm putting a couple pictures of my "biggie" pup in this post. His name is Mojo, he's a Bulldog mix and 5 months old - I need to update my signature!! He's a trouble maker, but he loves his "sister" so much!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Nala said:


> I don't know, I can't see the pictures. They show
> up as a little blue box with a question mark
> on it. And when I click on them nothing
> happens. This may be because I'm using
> ...


Oh darn! Wish you could see them!! Your Nala is gorgeous, and I love the name! Lion King?


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Just after I typed, they're only little boxes with red crosses, the pics popped up, just take a few seconds to load. Soooo sweet


Thank you!! She's my first Chi, and I love her so much. Never knew I could love an animal this much - LOL!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking cute and stuff is what chis do best.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. Yes, it is
from the Lion King. She was named before
we got her and the name kinda stuck! Her brother (who was
adopted by somebody else and looks exactly like her) is
named Simba. Sooo weird, now I can actually
see the pictures! And boy am I glad! Your
little ones are priceless! Your chi has the cutest little muzzle
I could just eat her up. And I love your bully's
eyes, that black and white shot is very
artistic, nice photo. I'm so glad I got to see
those pretty pics!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What adorable furbabies.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

They are both really cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Two gorgeous pups....they must turn heads when you have them out for a walk


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Nala said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Yes, it is
> from the Lion King. She was named before
> we got her and the name kinda stuck! Her brother (who was
> adopted by somebody else and looks exactly like her) is
> ...


What a great name! And an even better story behind it! I'm glad you were able to see the pictures!! Thank you so much for the compliments on my pups. I love the black and white one as well! I was playing around with the monochrome setting on my camera on a sunny day. Thanks again!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Your little Peyote is a total DOLL! I might be a little partial though because she looks like she could be my Lulu's little sister. Lulu is a lazy little girl about holding her ears up. Love your Mojo too. He looks like a great big bro.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look your blessed twice they are so beautiful


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

So very sweet, I love the tug of war pic, you can see her spunky attitude!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are great pictures, Mojo is cute too.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw great pix! Mojo is adorable too!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG!!! There is too much cuteness goin on!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's a cutie pie!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! You all have cute Chi's too!! I love them so much. Never thought I'd own the breed, but now I think I'll always have at least one


----------

